# Ruf farmen Reit-Wolf Ogrimmar



## Lynhirr (7. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin Blutelfe, Jägerin Stufe 34. Ich hätte gerne einen Wolf der Orks als Reittier. 

Nun weiß ich, dass ich dafür Ruf in Ogrimmar auf Ehrfürchtig bringen muss. Es gibt nur begrenzte Quests in Ogrimmar, allerdings auch eine wiederholbare beim Schneider. 

Die normalen Quests sind schnell weg, die wiederholbare müsste ich nach meiner Rechnung ca. 260 x absolvieren. Das erscheint mir doch kaum zu schaffen, da zudem auch Stoff verlangt wird, den ich auf meinem Level kaum farmen kann. 

Gibt es irgendeine Erfolg versprechende Taktik mit überschaubarem Aufwand an Zeit und Mühe, um an den Reitwolf zu kommen, oder kann ich das als Gelegenheitsspieler direkt vergessen?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe und Information sehr dankbar!

Grüße

Lyn


----------



## chinsai (7. August 2008)

mhmh eigentlich isses auf dem level als "casual" fast unmöglich...


MfG
chinsai


----------



## timichino (7. August 2008)

Jo aber in diesem Level isses Relativ schwierig, Versuch erst ma 70 zu werden, dann is das Ruf farmen sehr viel einfacher^^

Weil in diesem Level auf Ehrfürchtig ist kaum zu schaffen, bzw. nicht zu schaffen


LG


----------



## Shefanix (7. August 2008)

timichino schrieb:


> Jo aber in diesem Level isses Relativ schwierig, Versuch erst ma 70 zu werden, dann is das Ruf farmen sehr viel einfacher^^
> 
> Weil in diesem Level auf Ehrfürchtig ist kaum zu schaffen, bzw. nicht zu schaffen
> 
> ...



Wenn du Level 51 bist geh doch ins Alteractal. Dort gibst du dann immer schön das Blut, die Fleischfetzen usw. ab dann bekommste ordentlich Ruf bei OG. Sonst vorher is es sogut wie Unmöglich Ehrfürchtig zu werden.

MfG


----------



## Ixidor224 (7. August 2008)

Nabend

Du wartest einfach bis level 51 und gehst ins Alteractal und holst dir dann für 50 AV-Marken den Frostwolf...
oder natürlich du spendest Stoff bis zum umkippen, esliegt ganz bei dir.

Mfg: Ixi


----------



## Zement (7. August 2008)

Ich habe an anderer Stelle bei einem ähnlichen thread mal erklärt, wie man den Ruf in Thunder Bluff (also Kodo reiten) pushen kann
Positiver Nebeneffekt ist, daß man auch, und zwar schneller, den Ruf in Orgrimmar auf ehrfürchtig bringt
Schau es Dir an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klick hier


Da du schon 34 bist, kannst du ersma alle Quests in den Startgebieten machen, das geht prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. August 2008)

Alle Quest in allem Stargbieten machen (Ab Level 6 oer 7 oder sowas)
Da bringt dann jeder Ruf bei z.B. Thunderbluf (oder Unterstadt oder Silbermond) auch einen prozentualen Anteil Ruf bei Orgrimmar
(die Quest bei Silbermond / Tristessa die nur Ruf bei Tristessa bringen helfen in dem Zusammenhang allerdings nichts!)


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. August 2008)

Also als blutelf ist es einfacher mit 40 das untoten mount zu bekommen habe ich so mit meinem Jäger gemacht.

Untoten startquests und dann alle quests machen die ab stufe 10 sind da bekommt man bei jeder Fraktion zusätzlich 10% ruf für das erledigen von aufgaben.

Mit 60 war ich dann erfürchtig in Orgrimmar.


----------



## Lynhirr (8. August 2008)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für alle Informationen. So komme ich schon weiter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zephryt (8. August 2008)

Ixidor224 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Du wartest einfach bis level 51 und gehst ins Alteractal und holst dir dann für 50 AV-Marken den Frostwolf...
> oder natürlich du spendest Stoff bis zum umkippen, esliegt ganz bei dir.
> ...


Du weißt aber schon das der Frostwolfheuler nen Epic ist? Ergo kannste den erst mit 60 benutzen.


----------



## Collectorlegend (8. August 2008)

wollte mit meiner blutelfe auch umbedingt nen anderes Mount (was ja verständlich ist ^^) hatte mich für das Skelettpferd entschieden hab es aber auch erst kurz  nach lvl 60 geschafft.Bei og wird es nicht anderes sein es kommen aber noch einige Q`s zwischen lvl 34-60 die ruf geben für og erinner mich da an die Q Reihe in Brt (gefangenen befreien zu Thral zurück etc am schluß die Prinzessin in Brt "befreien")


----------



## Masakari (8. August 2008)

Mach lvl 70 und gib runenstoff ab bis du exalted bist.


----------



## Lynhirr (8. September 2008)

Zement schrieb:


> Ich habe an anderer Stelle bei einem ähnlichen thread mal erklärt, wie man den Ruf in Thunder Bluff (also Kodo reiten) pushen kann
> Positiver Nebeneffekt ist, daß man auch, und zwar schneller, den Ruf in Orgrimmar auf ehrfürchtig bringt
> Schau es Dir an
> 
> ...




Du hattest in einem anderen Thread dazu auch folgendes geschrieben: 



> Gebiete die sich lohnen:
> Mulgore, Brachland, Eschental, 1000Nadeln, Steinkrallengeb., aber auch Silberwald und immersangwald sollte man machen. Schau auch hin und wieder in die Hauptstädte




Nun habe ich Durotar durchgequestet und ging nach Mulgore. Aber nach 2 Quests dort wurde mir kein einziger Punkt bei Orgrimmar angezeigt. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Bagrym (8. September 2008)

du müsstest auch eigentlich die Quests im Startgebiet machen können, die bringen auch einiges an Ruf, so habe ich jedenfalls den bei den Trollen gepusht...


----------



## Well! (8. September 2008)

Hab meinen erst mit Level 51 machen können... Alterac farmen und Blut abgeben... steigerste schön den Ruf. :/ 
Allerdings fällt mir keine Möglichkeit, außer Runenstoff farmen oder kaufen, ein, die dir jetzt schon nen Wolf bringt


----------



## Aylan (8. September 2008)

hi, 
es ist möglich als Blutelf bei jeder fraktion der horde bis auf trolle ehrfühchtig zu sein wenn du alle quest durch machst biste ohne problem mit lvl 40 ehrfüchtig bzw du kannast auch bei anderen horde fraktionen quest machen wie zum beispiel untote da du überalle teils ruf bei der horde bekommst


----------



## Brutharr (8. September 2008)

Mach alle Quests der Horde in den Startgebieten.
Denn für manche bekommste bei allen Fraktionen mit Ruf.
Gib bei allen Fraktionen die Stoffe ab, also Wolle, Seide, Magiestoff (Runenstoff geht glaube erst ab LvL 50).

Ich habs damals auch geschafft, mit 40 ehrfürchtig zu sein, um mir net den komischen Puter kaufen zu müssen!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. September 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...71673&sid=3


----------



## phexus (8. September 2008)

ich habe als Blutelfe im Taurenstartgebiet begonnen und dort gequestet wie die kleinen Tauren auch. Habe alles gemacht, was ich an Taurenquests gefunden habe, da ich einen Kodo wollte. Natürlich auch viele andere Hordequests. OG Startgebiet gab aber für TB nix, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Trotz allem musste ich jetzt noch ca 45 Stacks Runenstoff abgeben. Großer Weisser Kodo is meiner.


----------



## Vanitra (8. September 2008)

Schließe mich da Brutharr an.

Die ganzen Quests die man für Orgrimmar machen kann reichen da sicher im dem Level nicht ganz.

Beispiel:

Als ich mit dem Main (Nachtelfe) damals 40 war (ja ich musste noch bis 40 warten um reiten zu dürfen) wurde ich grade so erführchtig bei Darnassus.

Jetzt der Krieger (Mensch) [erhöhter Rufzuwachs um 10%] konnte sich mit 30 (obwohl ich bis dahin alle Darnassusquests mit dem gemacht hatte) den Tiger noch nicht kaufen.
Er ist nun 55 und ist immer noch nicht erführchtig um sich den Tiger zu kaufen. (Weil ich keine Lust habe auch noch Stoff abzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Es sieht also so aus als ob du alle Orgrimmarquests machen musst die es irgendwo gibt und die du in deinem Level machen kannst und zusätzlich
auch noch viel viel viel viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stoff abgeben musst damit du noch vor 40 oder um 40 rum bereits den Ruf in OG hast für das Mount.

Also mal alle Startgebiete abklappern und alles machen, danach alle folgenden Playfields wo es lowquests für die Rassen gibt usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nebenbei Wollstoff/Seidenstoff abgeben so oft du kannst.


----------



## Lynhirr (8. September 2008)

Brutharr schrieb:


> Mach alle Quests der Horde in den Startgebieten.
> Denn für manche bekommste bei allen Fraktionen mit Ruf.
> Gib bei allen Fraktionen die Stoffe ab, also Wolle, Seide, Magiestoff (Runenstoff geht glaube erst ab LvL 50).
> 
> Ich habs damals auch geschafft, mit 40 ehrfürchtig zu sein, um mir net den komischen Puter kaufen zu müssen!




Nun gut, z.B. Mulgore: 2 Quests gemacht, kein Punkt bei Orgrimmar bekommen. Laut Questdatenbank hier gehen alle Punkte an Donnerfels. Wie hilft mir das bei dem Wolf, denn für den muss ich bei Orgrimmar ehrfürchtig sein. Das mit den anteiligen Punkten, was im Netz überall propagiert wird,  scheint ja offensichtlich nicht (oder nicht mehr) zu funktionieren, sonst hätte ich bei den Mulgore-Quest zumindest ein paar Punkte für Orgrimmar bekommen müssen. 

Oder übersehe ich da etwas?


----------



## phexus (8. September 2008)

Lynhirr schrieb:


> Nun gut, z.B. Mulgore: 2 Quests gemacht, kein Punkt bei Orgrimmar bekommen. Laut Questdatenbank hier gehen alle Punkte an Donnerfels. Wie hilft mir das bei dem Wolf, denn für den muss ich bei Orgrimmar ehrfürchtig sein. Das mit den anteiligen Punkten, was im Netz überall propagiert wird,  scheint ja offensichtlich nicht (oder nicht mehr) zu funktionieren, sonst hätte ich bei den Mulgore-Quest zumindest ein paar Punkte für Orgrimmar bekommen müssen.
> 
> Oder übersehe ich da etwas?


ja, so gings mir umgedreht auch. Nix gibts im andren Startgebiet an anteiligen Punkten..


----------



## SixtenF (8. September 2008)

mitte lvl 30 ist es wirklich nicht zu schaffen mit nem be :-) habs auch probiert. und vor lvl 40 alle quests fuer og, uc, silbermond usw gemacht und war nur bei nen paar 1000 in respektvoll. 

aber mit stoff ist es einfach. einfach immer runenstoff spenden. oder 1 wochenende av und da das blut abgeben und das fleisch.


----------



## Lynhirr (8. September 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> ... oder 1 wochenende av und da das blut abgeben und das fleisch.




Was hat es mit "av" auf sich? Das sagt mir jetzt leider gar nichts ...


----------



## Logeras (8. September 2008)

Lynhirr schrieb:


> Was hat es mit "av" auf sich? Das sagt mir jetzt leider gar nichts ...



AV - Alteracvalley Bg geht aber erst mit Stufe 51


Wenn du Og Ruf machen willst musst in Durotar anfangen zu Questen beim Startgebiet der Orcs u. Trolle. Danach das komplette Brachland machen und dann nach Eschental Splitterholzposten oder wie der heisst.


----------



## Crosis (8. September 2008)

Lynhirr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Blutelfe, Jägerin Stufe 34. Ich hätte gerne einen Wolf der Orks als Reittier.
> 
> ...


also ich hab es nichtma geschafft als orc(gut ich brauchte den ruf auch net) bis lvl45 in OG erfürchtig zu sein und ich hab halt nur kalimdor gequestet^^

also bevor man net av kann ka wie man den wolf so schnell bekommt außer man ist orc


----------



## Kleiderschrank (8. September 2008)

mit 34 is das schwer    bin auch blutelf hab seit lvl 53 nen wolf       ich habe ständig   pvp alteractal gemacht und da musst du    von toten allis abzeichen entfernen und das zeug das du kriegst abgeben     das dauert zwar aber ich bin Ehrfürchtig bei OG    dank Alteractal^^


----------



## Malakas (8. September 2008)

Einfach alle Quests im Startgebiet machen. (auch die Level1-5) Wann man die Quests macht ist egal, der Ruf ist inzwischen immergleich viel, egal ob ide quests schon grau sind und keine exp mehr geben.
Und dann jeweils in den gebieten questen in den man die gewünschte Fraktion antrifft. Also mit Level 40(Gnom) hab ich meine Tiger bei den Nachtelfen abgeholt. Da war ich bereits ehrfürchtig und musst nie auf diesen Roboschreiter sitzen. Stoffabgegen ist auch eine Möglichkeit bissi Ruf zu bekommen. Also 60Wolle 60Seide und 60Magie...dann nehmen die nur noch Runenstoff, den dafür aber bis zum bittern Ende.


----------

